# Staff Shooters



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

CAn you send application to [email protected] 

thanks
-Tom


----------



## PlushHunter (Aug 4, 2004)

email sent

John Maygard


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

What does this staff shooting give you? discounted strings, free strings, apparel etc, etc.


----------



## Epack (May 20, 2006)

please email me an app, [email protected]


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I cant open the application from my email.

Can you PM it to me??


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

Some of the Best strings out!


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

PLease Email app to : [email protected]


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Please E mail app to [email protected]
thank you!


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

he's probably gone to bed now but will send a E-mail to everyone Tomorrow!


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

Please email me an application to [email protected] thank you.


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

Please Email me an application to [email protected]

Thanks 
Josh


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

Ok maybe He should have worded it alittle better! There are No applications being sent!.....Yet we may have to build one here soon! But if you would like to be one of our shooters we are Interested in seeing your Resume! So If your interested Send your Resume to [email protected] & [email protected]! We are reviewing Resumes at this time But have limited slots! Our Cut off time is coming up soon so If your interested.....its time to get on the ball!!


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

When will the Shooting Staff be released??


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

I sent mine yesterday from [email protected] did yall recieve it???
PM me to let me know Plz


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> When will the Shooting Staff be released??


We Will notify the people by Dec.1st! Alot of stuff going on right now so we're in and out! Trying to make a Rock Solid Logo, and Trying to put together a Web Site!! May be awhile before its all up and running but I'm working on it as fast as I can(considering Work full time else where, Hunting, archery shop obligations, etc.....)


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

bowtech_bulldog said:


> I sent mine yesterday from [email protected] did yall recieve it???
> PM me to let me know Plz


Hog, Tripp said he didn't recieve it....and I just checked my mail and I didn't receive it!! Please Send again! 

All Resumes need to be emailed to [email protected] (tripp)& [email protected] and or [email protected] (Jack)! Tripp heads Everything up.....and Im the Computer Guy! (hint 4 more positions open) We are looking for Experiance, Past tournaments, Future up coming Tournaments, personality! Resumes need to include name, Address, Phone #, and E-mail and any additional Information that you would think would be useful! Once the Staff has been Chosen....I will be in contact with the chosen ones for additional info!


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

Sent mine through last night to you VA


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

Sent mine in. Thanks in advance for looking at it.


----------



## 9 point (Apr 23, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for posting it on AT. Alot of good people on this place. I sent you an email.


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

*Emailed Again*

I Sent It To All Of Yall 
Thanks 
Bulldog







Virginia Archer said:


> Hog, Tripp said he didn't recieve it....and I just checked my mail and I didn't receive it!! Please Send again!
> 
> All Resumes need to be emailed to [email protected] (tripp)& [email protected] and or [email protected] (Jack)! Tripp heads Everything up.....and Im the Computer Guy! (hint 4 more positions open) We are looking for Experiance, Past tournaments, Future up coming Tournaments, personality! Resumes need to include name, Address, Phone #, and E-mail and any additional Information that you would think would be useful! Once the Staff has been Chosen....I will be in contact with the chosen ones for additional info!


----------



## Epack (May 20, 2006)

hey virgina, ask tripp if he got the serving specs for the ld? i emaild them


----------



## BYRD CREEK (Jan 22, 2007)

I got them thanks Eric.


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

Ok, Someone Above Asked when the Staff Was being announced! I believe I said By DEC. 1st! Just to run it by ya'll again that way we don't get any nasty gram pm's about not contacting anyone about the staff already! We have gotten a pile of resumes.....and have narrowed down the 8 staff positions but still we are reviewing to make sure no-one is over looked! And since we have gotten a number of resumes and there are only 8 positions available we are also trying to figure out something of which ever people don't make the Pro staff Positions may end up in some type of Feild Staff or somewhere along those lines, but no promises! But like I said we are trying to do something to help everyone, which inturns helps us! So Please Be Patient! 

Thanks 

Byrd Creek aka tripp
Virginia Archer aka jack


----------



## BYRD CREEK (Jan 22, 2007)

Deadline for resumes is Wed. Now 14th.


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

did yall get mine???????????????


----------



## BYRD CREEK (Jan 22, 2007)

We got it...Thanks


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

Prostaff has been Released Still have feild staff people to add! 

www.Rocksolidstrings.com

Site is still underconstruction alot of things still needed to be added but it's up! So far so good! Tripp did have PC problems tonight so Im here to Reveal the Web Site!! E-mail us what you think so far [email protected]

Thanks 

Tripp and Jack


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Coming along just fine:wink:

Semper Fi, 
Mike


----------

